# Disque dur esclave démonté



## François2,5 (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

détenteur d'un mac PowerPC depuis peu, (mac appartenant à des amis auparavant ) je me retrouve avec mon HD n°2 disparu ! Jusque là tout fonctionnait bien, lorsque j'eusse quelques perturbations lors de l'utilisation de celui-ci. J'ai donc décidé de faire un petit nettoyage à l'aide de Techtool pro 4 et depuis, mon second disque dur esclave n'apparait plus.
J'ai fait plusieurs diagnostiques et impossible de remonter le DD ( il n'apparait pas car démonté [je pense] ).

Donc voici un screenshot de ce que j'ai actuellement :


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2010)

C'est un Power Mac G4/G5 ?


----------



## François2,5 (1 Avril 2010)

C'est bien un G4


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2010)

Ouvre applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque clique sur l'icône du volume du disque (à gauche) et ensuite "monter" (en haut)


----------



## François2,5 (8 Avril 2010)

C'est pareil, aucun résultat, pas de message rien


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2010)

Et avec "réparer" de 'utilitaire disque" ?


----------



## François2,5 (13 Avril 2010)

J'obtiens le message indiqué sur l'image


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2010)

bonjour

en passant , le coup de messages en  rouge
-B tree
-tache sous jacente

classiques 
et signes de DD  très malade ou en fin de vie
si des trucs plus costauds genre diskwarrior  n'arrivent pas à réparer c'est le moment de remplacer le DD


----------



## François2,5 (13 Avril 2010)

Un moyen pour récupérer au moins partiellement certains fichiers à l'intérieur ?


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2010)

Comme conseillé par *pascalformac*, l'achat de DiskWarrior qui fait souvent des miracles là où les autres utilitaires baissent les bras, voire empirent la situation.C'est pas gratos, mais c'est un investissement vraiment justifié à mon avis.

Au fait dans TTP (le 3ème screenshot), il ne peut pas monter le volume, mais quand tu clique sur le triangle, il répare ou pas ?


----------



## François2,5 (1 Mai 2010)

Il fait tout, il répare, mais ça ne change rien à rien ( déjà fait une dizaine de fois )


----------

